# Studium



## DeLuXe0994 (18. Januar 2012)

Hey Com,
Ich mache 2013 mein Abi und habe vor danach ein Maschinenbaustudium anzufangen. Nun wollte ich fragen, worauf die meisten Unis oder FH schulen achten? 
Und könnt ihr mir vielleicht Erfahrungen sagen, die ihr oder andere Leute gemacht haben, die ihr kennt? 

Danke schonmal  

Gruss


----------



## rabe08 (18. Januar 2012)

Erstmal achten die darauf, dass Du die Formalien einhälst. Wie es 2013 mit Zulassungsbeschränkungen aussieht, kann noch keiner sagen. Wenn es einen NC gibt, dürfte diese einfach die Abi-Note sein. Mehr Aufwand machen die Unis eigentlich nicht. Ansonsten solltest Du Mathe als Leistungskurs haben und zumindest eine 2 haben. Dann solltest Du mit einer 60-Stunden kein Problem haben. Faustregel: 2 Stunden Vorlesung brauchen 5 Stunden Nacharbeit.


----------



## thysol (18. Januar 2012)

In Irland gibt es auch so eine art NC. Mehr aber nicht, also hier zählt ausschliesslich die Abitur Note, gehe mal davon aus das das in Deutschland ähnlich ist.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (18. Januar 2012)

Hey also Mathe habe ich Leistungskurs und stehe im Moment 3. Muss Physik auch LK sein? Physik habe ich GK und stehe auch 3. 

Gruss


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Naturwissenschaften sind sehr willkommen, wenns ums technisches Studium geht, Mathe, Physik, Chemie und so sollten schon 2 sein oder besser.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (18. Januar 2012)

Ok Dann muss ich mal zusehen ^^ wird auch auf andere Fächer wie deutsch geachtet dort habe ich gerade so ein paar Probleme?


----------



## fctriesel (18. Januar 2012)

Es zählt der Gesamtschnitt. Welche LKs du hattest und welche Noten in speziellen Fächern hast ist nur für dich wichtig, denn das Vorwissen kann während dem Studium einiges erleichtern.

Schau mal in deiner favorisierten Hochschule ob es dort aktuell einen NC zu dem Studiengang gibt. Wenn ja bleibt der Erfahrungsgemäß auch bestehen, legidlich der Notenschnitt wird immer während der Bewerbungsphase angepasst.
Wenn es keinen NC gäbe müsstest du lediglich deine Papiere nach deren Vorschriften abgeben und das wars.

Gruss Tristan, der vor fast einem Jahr seine Diplomarbeit abgegeben hat.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2012)

Einer unserer Lehrer meint  ein Abi mir schlechter als 2,5 kann man "nicht gebrauchen".
Anders als eher früher, also wo mind 40 Jahre. Da er schon über 60 ist.
Weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Einer unserer Lehrer meint  ein Abi mir schlechter als 2,5 kann man "nicht gebrauchen".
> Anders als eher früher, also wo mind 40 Jahre. Da er schon über 60 ist.
> Weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.


 Ich finde Lehrer, deren Horizont in den Noten zwischen 1 und 6 beschränkt ist, kann man nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Januar 2012)

Das tut er nicht, das meinte er in Zusammenhang mit den Abinoten und Noten die man für das Studium braucht,
Da einige Fächer ja eine Numerus Clausus haben und dieser wohl bei vielen sehr weit oben liegt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. Januar 2012)

maschinenbau hat meistens eunen NC von 2.0 bis ca. 2.7. So lange du in diesem bereich bist, stehen deine chancen gut einen platz zu bekommen.

Problematisch wird es nur, weil im moment die unis total überrant werden.

je besser deine abi note desto besser stehen deine chancen einen studienplatz zu bekommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Es zählt der Gesamtschnitt. Welche LKs du hattest und welche Noten in speziellen Fächern hast ist nur für dich wichtig, denn das Vorwissen kann während dem Studium einiges erleichtern.



Es gibt auch Studienzulassungsverfahren, bei denen einzelne Fächer verstärkt in die Beurteilung einfließen oder zumindest bei gleicher Durchschnittsnote den Ausschlag geben.
Macht natürlich nur dann Sinn, wenn es ein spezifisch auf den Studiengang passendes Fach an allen Gymnasien gibt ("Physik" fürs Physikstudium geht - aber bei VWL hätte man schon ein Problem, denn je nach Schule wäre es dann Sozialkunde/PolitikWirtschaft/Wirtschaftslehre/Gesellschaftskunde/... und ob zum Studium passende Inhalte überhaupt gelehrt wurden, ist ungewicht) und ich wüsste von keinem, der auf LK achtet. Würde ja wiederum eine faire Auswahl erschweren, denn die meisten Gymnasien können nunmal nur sehr wenige Fächer als LK anbieten.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich nicht so sehr auf die Noten versteifen. Klar, wenn man beispielsweise in Mathe immer Probleme hatte, dann sollte man sich mehr als zweimal überlegen, ob man wirklich Mathe oder Physik studieren will.
Zunächst einmal limitiert der NC, der sich in den allermeisten Fällen an der Abiturnote orientiert. Danach ist primär deine Leistungsbereitschaft ausschlaggebend - die bringt dir mehr als ein Schnitt von 1,0. 
Zudem gilt der Unterschied zwischen Fachhochschulen und Universitäten zu beachten - eine FH ist meines Wissens etwas verschulter, während an Unis in der Regel mehr selbständiges Arbeiten von den Studenten erwartet wird. Nicht zuletzt deswegen knicken viele, die in der Schule gute Noten schrieben, im Studium ein - und andere (ich bin da so ein Kandidat) waren in der Schule immer grottenschlecht (ich war einfach zu faul), kommen im Studium aber gut zurecht.

Letztendlich kann dir niemand die Sicherheit geben, was in einem oder zwei Jahren sein wird. Vielleicht merkst du nach drei Semestern, dass Maschinenbau überhaupt nicht dein Fall ist oder dass dir eine andere Disziplin besser gefällt. Am besten wendest du dich mal an die Studienberatung deiner Wunsch-Uni /-FH oder an die Fachschaft des Studiengangs. Die sind meist sehr nah dran an der studentischen Praxis und können dir bei solchen Anliegen oft weiterhelfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## xEbo (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn dus genau wissen willst: Geh auf die Hochschulwebseite deiner Wahl. Such dir die entsprechenden Zulassungssatzungen und les sie dir durch. Gibts meißt als pdf bei den Fakultäten bzw. Prüfungsausschüssen. Wenn dir das in keinster Weise weiterhilft, ruf im Studienbüro an und frag nach.

Halte dich unbedingt an die Bewerbungsfristen. Die meißten Bewerbungen laufen heute per Onlineverfahren: Online ausfüllen, ausdrucken, unterschreiben, Unterlagen dazugeben und hinschicken oder persönlich abgeben. Ich habe zb. ein Abitur (BaWü) mit 2,5. Ich hab mich bei 2 Unis und 3 FHs auch für Maschbau beworben und für alle eine Zulassung bekommen (war vor 4 Jahren). Was natürlich unschön ist 2013 ist das Jahr in dem die erste G12ler (afaik) ihr Abitur machen (ergo G13 und G12 Jahrgänge) und dazu noch die Abschaffung des Zivil/Wehrdienstes. Das könnte sich natürlich auf die NCs niederschlagen.
Mein Vorschlag an dich ist aber: Bewerb dich, scheiss drauf welche Sachen wirklich wichtig sind lt. Zulassung. Genieß den Rest deiner Schulzeit und mach das beste Abi das dir möglich ist. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Denn wenn du dein Abitur in den Händen hälst hast du keinen Einfluss auf NCs, deine Note usw.


p.s. Ich hatte in Mathe gerade mal 9 Pkt


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (19. Januar 2012)

Danke schonmal für die vielen guten Antworten  Ich werde mich mal auf den UniSeiten umschauen  Danke nochmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die vielen guten Antworten  Ich werde mich mal auf den UniSeiten umschauen  Danke nochmal


 
Frag doch einfach mal den Studienberater an der Uni, zu der du hin willst.
Der kann dir mit Sicherheit genaue Auskünfte geben.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (19. Januar 2012)

Hmmm... ja ich weiß nur noch nicht ob Uni oder FH  Was denkt ihr, was würde besser sein?


----------



## fadade (19. Januar 2012)

WIe gesagt, FH sind öfter estwas praktischer als Unis, also wir an der Uni haben jetzt nicht so viele Beispielanwendungen für das was wir lernen. Im 4.Semester Informatik hatten wir das erste mal was im Labor 

Aber das kommt auch auf die Unis an. Kannst auf der Website ja mal ein paar Regelstudienpläne laden oder Modulkataloge, oder was auch immer und dort steht meistens Labor, Vorlesung etc.

Könnte ja auch schon ein Indikator sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Hmmm... ja ich weiß nur noch nicht ob Uni oder FH  Was denkt ihr, was würde besser sein?


 
Ich war an der TUHH, die ist schon sehr gut, kann ich empfehlen, lohnt auch hinzuziehen, wenn du nicht aus Hamburg/Umgebung kommst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

xEbo schrieb:


> Was natürlich unschön ist 2013 ist das Jahr in dem die erste G12ler (afaik) ihr Abitur machen (ergo G13 und G12 Jahrgänge) und dazu noch die Abschaffung des Zivil/Wehrdienstes. Das könnte sich natürlich auf die NCs niederschlagen.



Afaik sind die Doppeljahrgänge für 2011-2013 angesetzt (je nach Bundesland).




DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Hmmm... ja ich weiß nur noch nicht ob Uni oder FH  Was denkt ihr, was würde besser sein?


 
Sowas sollte man, gerade in dem Bereich, Leute aus der angestreben Branche fragen (ggf. mal bei Gewerkschaften oder Industrie/Handelskammern anfragen, wenn du niemanden kennst). Denn ob man später mit mehr Theorie oder mehr Praxiserfahrung (+ggf. kürzer Studienzeit) bessere Chancen hat, kann jemand aus einer anderen Fachrichtung dir nicht sagen. Und bei den Lieblingsunis/FHs ggf. vorher noch die Fachschaft kontaktieren und rausfinden, ob es vor Ort Probleme mit den Studiengängen gibt. Eigentlich sollte sich das ja langsam geben, aber vor 2-3 Jahren haben einige noch richt übel bei der Bacheloreinführung gepatzt.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (19. Januar 2012)

Ok...werde mich mal näher bei den Unis und FH's umschauen. Ich sehe gerade das man 10 Wochen eines 20 wöchigen Industreipraktiums bis zum 5. Semester anerkannt haben soll. Ist es nicht irgendwie sinvoll das schon vor Studienbeginn zu absolvieren, da man während des Studiums bestimmt viel zu Tun hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

Man kann nie genug Freizeit haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> ... da man während des Studiums bestimmt viel zu Tun hat.


 
Während des Studiums bist du beschäftigt Geld zu verdienen, weil Uni Städte alle sauteuer sind.


----------



## Jimini (19. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Während des Studiums bist du beschäftigt Geld zu verdienen, weil Uni Städte alle sauteuer sind.


 Nö. Göttingen hat einen Studentenanteil von fast 25% und ist ziemlich günstig (finde ich - aber ich komme auch aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet). Von den Unistädten Ostdeutschlands mal ganz zu schweigen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Januar 2012)

Greifswald z.B. ist ziemlich billig und da sind gefühlte 50% Studenten.


----------



## Verox (20. Januar 2012)

Such dir ne günstige Town raus. Dann kannst du dir mehr Shit nebenbei Leisten.
Studiengebühren zu umgehen sollte auch nicht all zu schwer sein.
(Du glaubsts nicht, aber ich glaube im Osten lässts sichs zum Teil wirklich günstig studieren - später kann man ja die Uni wechseln und an der anderen einen "besseren *hust*" Abschluss machen)



Such dir ne Uni, besser sogar ne FH raus die URLAUB kennt und darauf wert legt, dass Studenten auch ein recht auf Chillen haben. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als 3 Monate lang im 2 Wochen takt Prüfungen zu haben über 6 Semester!

Wenn du kein wissenschaftlich / naturwissenschaftl denkender / streng wissenschaftlich angehauchter Typ bist der keinen Wert auf Innovation legt und keinen Bock drauf hat über den allerneusten Schrei Masterarbeit zu schreiben oder irgendwie damit zu frieden bist "einfach" einen Abschluss zu haben dann wähl die FH. In vieler Hinsicht besser, da praktischer. Aber ein Uni-Kerl wird dich immer piesacken, da du "nur" FH gemacht hast. 

Die 2 Sachen nehmen sich nicht wirklich was. Gerade im Bachelor System wächst das Zeug relativ nahe aneinaner. Aber an der Uni ist alles noch viel wissenschaftlich korrekter geprägt als an der FH..... wos nur drum geht Geld zu verdienen und *Arbeiter* hervorzubringen die aber nicht *selbstständig denken *können (d.h. im Verstande einer Uni - *wir Lehren zu Lernen und zu Erfinden* - die anderen machen die Routine - an der FH lernst du nur eingeschränkt dir Wissen immer neu anzueignen)

Aber das ist hier nur ein persönlicher Standpunkt. Ich weiß selber nicht wie es an der FH ist. Mir wurde das nur von mehreren Personen bestätigt die so wie ich Wirt-Ing. studieren aber nur FH.

Damit sage ich keinesfalls, dass eine FH generell schlechter ist - sie ist nur ein etwas prüderer Ansatz Menschen in die Arbeitswelt zu buxieren.

Zur Standortempfehlung kann ich dir von ER-NÜ abraten 

Wenn du Praktikas im Vorfeld machen sollst - mach sie nicht - du brauchst das nicht machen unbedingt davor. Es gibt ausnahmeregelungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Nö. Göttingen hat einen Studentenanteil von fast 25% und ist ziemlich günstig (finde ich - aber ich komme auch aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet). Von den Unistädten Ostdeutschlands mal ganz zu schweigen.


 


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Greifswald z.B. ist ziemlich billig und da sind gefühlte 50% Studenten.


 
Ihr lebt ja auch in Dörfern. 
Hamburg kostet eben, rund um die Unis sind die Wohnungen teuer.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr lebt ja auch in Dörfern.
> Hamburg kostet eben, rund um die Unis sind die Wohnungen teuer.



Ich lebe in Berlin :p
Kenne halt nur nen guten Kumpel der in Greifswald studiert.

Und zumindest als Student wirst du Probleme haben hier ne Wohnung zu bezahlen 
Ich weiß ja nicht ob da in Hamburg der Umkreis billiger ist als hier.


----------



## Betschi (20. Januar 2012)

Und ich gehe später nach Zürich studieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und zumindest als Student wirst du Probleme haben hier ne Wohnung zu bezahlen
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob da in Hamburg der Umkreis billiger ist als hier.


 
Immer die aufblasbare Brücke dabei haben, das hilft ungemein. 

Ich hab auch immer eine aufblasbare Hecke dabei, falls ich im Suff wohin fallen muss.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen, dass die Noten bis zum Abi gut sind und dass ich dann auch eine gute ABI-Note habe  

Man kann sich ja eh erst bewerben, wenn man das ABI hat, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen, dass die Noten bis zum Abi gut sind und dass ich dann auch eine gute ABI-Note habe
> 
> Man kann sich ja eh erst bewerben, wenn man das ABI hat, oder liege ich da falsch?



Da liegst du tatsächlich falsch, für viele Studiengänge muss man sich schon vorher bewerben, zumindest wenn du jetzt direkt danach anfangen wolltest


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja eh erst bewerben, wenn man das ABI hat, oder liege ich da falsch?


 
Dann kommst du zu spät. 
Schon ein Jahr oder gleich 2 Jahre vorher schauen, was machbar ist, wie die Prognosen für die Plätze sind und die Anforderungen, denn die ändern sich ja jedes Jahr.
Machst du Abi 2013, musst du dieses Jahr die Bewerbungen loseisen.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (20. Januar 2012)

wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn die auf die ABI Note gucken aber diese noch nicht vorhanden ist.... und nur das halbjahreszeugnis? Schicken die mir denn dann erst kurz vor ABI zusage oder wie?


----------



## xEbo (20. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn die auf die ABI Note gucken aber diese noch nicht vorhanden ist.... und nur das halbjahreszeugnis? Schicken die mir denn dann erst kurz vor ABI zusage oder wie?


 
Du bewirbst dich an den Hochschulen, die Fristen findest du auf deren Webseiten. Dann reichst du das Abitur nach sobald du es hast. Musst eben in der Bewerbung angeben.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (20. Januar 2012)

Muss man das Halbjahreszeugnis denen geben denn, damit die einen Überblick haben oder so?

Wenn der Studiengang zulassungsfrei ist, wie es bei Maschinenbau laut Uni ist (hoffe habe richtig gelesen), dann kann man sich doch auch erst nach dem Abi einschreiben lassen oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2012)

Die Bewerbungsfristen und -verfahren regelt jede Uni selbst. Das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten, da musst du jeweils gucken, wann die Deadline sind und welche Unterlagen bis dahin eingereicht worden sein müssen bzw. welche nachgereicht werden sollen.
In aller Regel machen die Unis das aber nicht zum ersten Mal und wissen somit, wann man was von den Studieninteressierten erwarten kann


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (20. Januar 2012)

Auf vielen Uni Seiten steht immer unmittelbar nach dem ABI also erst wenn ich ABI habe


----------



## Franzl (21. Januar 2012)

fh ist sehr viel mehr praktisch orientiert
uni ist das genau gegenteil, sehr theorielastig
nicht mehr und nicht weniger. das elitäre gelaber von wegen uni ist besser, oder deren absolventen könnten etwas in irgendeiner weise besser, ist absoluter schwachsinn.es hängt immer vom individuum ab!

jmd. der ein motor nur aus dem buch kennt oder ein labor nur von außen gesehen hat weiß doch nicht was für probleme auf ihn zukommen...die theorie unterscheidet sich sehr doll im gegensatz zur praxis..
was auf dem papier logisch und schlüssig erscheint. ist sehr oft sehr unwirtschaftlich oder schlichtweg nicht machbar.

dieser "Lehren um zu Erfinden und zu Lernen" unsinn is ja mal der hammer... jeder maschbauer ist dazu in der lage egal ob fh oder uni.. 
ich würde sogar viel eher sagen fh`ler können für technische konstruktionen und co besser was erfinden ( verbessern ).

du musst dich auf jeden fall auf viel viel viel viel lernen gefasst machen und auf jeden fall rational mathematisch und physikalisch denken können, sonst wirst du keinen spaß an dem studiengang haben.

90% deiner fächer im grundstudium werden was mit physik oder mathe zutun haben.

verox post zu urteilen scheint er ein uni student zu sein  (er selbst ist der von ihm selbst besagte piecksende uni student )


----------



## xEbo (21. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Muss man das Halbjahreszeugnis denen geben denn, damit die einen Überblick haben oder so?
> 
> Wenn der Studiengang zulassungsfrei ist, wie es bei Maschinenbau laut Uni ist (hoffe habe richtig gelesen), dann kann man sich doch auch erst nach dem Abi einschreiben lassen oder verstehe ich das falsch?


 

Ablauf im Allgemeinen: Bewerben, Abitur nachreichen, Zulassung erhalten, einschreiben. Bei Zulassungsfreien Studiengängen musst dich nur einschreiben. Zur Uni gehen einschreiben und done. Dafür benötigst du aber auch deine Hochschulzugangsberechtigung, was so viel heißt: Dein Abitur. Bei zulassungfreien Studiengängen ist es oft nicht nötig ein Bewerbungsverfahren zu absolvieren. Ich kenne aber keine Uni oder FH wo Maschbau zulassungfrei ist. Im Zweifel musst du dich an das Studienbüro der jeweiligen Universität wenden, an die Studienberatungen oder auf den Websiten deiner favorisierten Universitäten respektive deren Prüfungsämter, der Immatrikulationsämter (soweit vorhanden), der Fachschaften und der Fakultäten umsehen ob du Dokumente zur Zulassung, zum Zulassungsverfahren und der NCs der letzten Zulassung findest.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt stehen die NC's nur für Wintersemester 12/13 drin und nicht für 13/14. Es setehn nur Infos für dieses Wintersemester da, keine für das mit Doppelabijahrgang !


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> fh ist sehr viel mehr praktisch orientiert
> uni ist das genau gegenteil, sehr theorielastig
> nicht mehr und nicht weniger. das elitäre gelaber von wegen uni ist besser, oder deren absolventen könnten etwas in irgendeiner weise besser, ist absoluter schwachsinn.es hängt immer vom individuum ab!
> 
> ...


 

Ja da hast du recht, ich bin manchmal der piesackende Student. Ich weiß aber auch was z.B. ein Germanist an der Uni arbeitet und was dagegen ein angehender Ingenieur an der Uni leistet. 
Wie in meinem Post geschrieben vertrete ich meine Meinung. An der FH wird praktisch gearbeitet - wie du schon sagst.
JEDOCH UND DAS IST DER FEHLER AN DER FH !: Es findet nicht genug Grundlagenforschung statt um größere Sprünge in der Forschung zu machen. Das mag für den einzelnen Studenten nun egal sein, STIMMT. Aber an der Uni ist das eben seit 1000 Jahren ein gutes Prinzip, dem sie sich selbst verschrieben haben. Ohne Innovation und Grundlagenforschung verliert man auf lange Sicht, sowohl in Produktneuerungen und in finanziellen Dingen. Gilt für jedes Unternehmen & Lehrinstitution.

Ich habe niemals bestritten, dass FHler nach der Ausbildung schlechter wären. Ich habe selber sehr viel Respekt vor denen, weil ich ganz genau weiß, was ICH selber in der Anwendung meines gelernten Stoffes tatsächlich kann und was nicht. Ein FHler ist mir da in vielen Dingen haushoch überlegen. Das heißt aber für OP jetzt nicht, dass man da nichts lernen müsste(!!!!). Wie Franzl schon sagt - anschnallen - Mathe & Physik auf Vordermann bringen und Spaß dran haben später. 

Alles andere wie Deutsch, Biologie, Religion - vergiss die ******** aus der Schule - brauchst du nie wieder- außer du wirst reli-Lehrer


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Es scheint also, dass es eine reine Bauchentscheidung wäre ob FH oder Uni, wenn ich das richtige sehe 

Werde mich jetzt weiter an den Unis und FH's umschauen und nochmal bis zum ABI Vollgas geben!


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

es ist ratsam sich an beiden zu bewerben.

FH charakterisiere ich eher als : "du wirst Fachgerecht ausgebildet und kannst danach etwas"
Uni: "du wirst Fachgerecht ausgebildet und bekommst noch eine gewisse Reife mit, da FHs in der Regel etwas verschulter sind als Unis, du also selbstständiger arbeiten wirst und musst. Allerdings bleibt die Praxis eher im Hintergrund, außer Interesse besteht und ausreichen Praktikas werden absolviert (schwer /zeitlich unmöglich)"

Es ist keine Bauchentscheidung. Es sind nur 2 Systeme die sich relativ nahe stehen, aber doch grundlegend Verschieden sind in manchen Ansichten. Die Grenzen verschwinden aber zunehmend gerade mit Bachelor / Master System. Niemand hat diesbezüglich schon wirkliche Anhaltspunkte was nun "besser" oder "schlechter" ist. Man muss auch die Masse sehen und sich jede Uni/FH als einzelne vorknöpfen. Am besten ist, wenn man mit Studenten einer Stadt in Kontakt tritt sowohl FH als auch Uni in den gewissen Fachbereichen die einen Interessieren und dann abwägt, was institutionell besser ist oder fachlich oder eben einem besser liegt an den Systemen selber.

Bei Maschbau wirst du an jeder deutschen Uni/FH etwas finden. Wenn du ehrgeizig bist kannst du natürlich auch ein duales Studium in Betracht ziehen. Das Problem dabei ist die Schwierigkeit des Studium (Anspruch), die Arbeit neben der Arbeit und die zu starke Spezialisierung auf die Anforderungen des jew. Anbieters des Dualen Studiengangs. Es ist bei manchen Firmen nicht gesagt, dass du auch übernommen wirst bzw. wirst du merken, dass du in deinem Arbeitsleben später sowie so mind. 2 -3 mal den Job wechseln wirst, so wie unsere Arbeitswelt im Moment tickt und junge Menschen immer häufiger gefeuert werden als gewünscht.

Tipp an dich: Abi gut machen - die unwichtigen Fächer kannst du vernachlässigen im Alltagsgeschäft und dich lieber deinen Interessen hingeben wie zB Elektronik, das dir fürs Studium was bringt. Fächer wie Reli etc sind unwichtig und vernachlässigter. Mathe ist WICHTIG und Physik auch. Ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich einen scheiss Mathe Lehrer hatte in der Kollegstufenzeit und es nun bitter bereue.

UND das wichtigste überhaupt : *GENIESSE* DIE ABIZEIT   Alles was danach kommt wird nur noch schlimmer ! (frühs um 8 aufstehen ist nicht schön - seh ich ein- aber es hat auch Vorteile ! Man ist um 1 Uhr fertig !)


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Ok 

Dann schieß ich mal los lerne fleißig - mache mein ABI gut -wie das mit dem Bewerben für 2013 aussieht steht auf den Homepages gar nicht und ob man sich dieses Jahr schon für 2013 beweben kann  - und dann gehts los 

Ja werde die ABI Zeit genießen, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es danach noch schlimmer ist


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

naja ich sag mal für 2013 musst du dir frühestens in nem halben Jahr mal die Uni Seiten anschauen. Vorher läuft da nichts.
Das wichtigste ist bei der ZVS (Zentrale Vergabestelle) einen "Versuch zu starten". Und der Rest ergibt sich jeweils meistens nach oder kurz vor dem Abi bei den einzelnen Unis/FH im Bewerbungsverfahren jeder Uni/FH selber. 

Es gibt natürlich auch freie Studiengänge in die man sich ohne Auflagen (außer dt. Staatsbürger(/and.) und dt. Abi mit 4.0=< einfach so einschreiben kann). 
Dann kann man seine ganze Abizeit natürlich ziemlich gut auskosten  und Zivi / Wehrdienst nicht vergessen  (ach gibt's ja nicht mehr)
Wie gesagt... du kannst dich ja irgendwo einschreiben wenn du lustig bist und "drauf los" studieren in deinem Fach. Und später die die jeweiligen Module (z.B. Mathe, Konstruktion, Physik, Werkstoffwiss.) an einer anderen Uni anrechnen lassen * (* natürlich soweit sie dies akzeptieren ! ist nicht gesagt ob sie das tun!) - ist natürlich ein finanziellen "Mehraufwand" nochmal umzuziehen etc, aber wenn du ein Wohnheimsplatz bekommst (auch frühzeitig bewerben), dann muss dich das ganze auch fast gar nicht jucken.

finanziell ist glaube ich auch jeder in Deutschland in der Lage ein Studium relativ einfach zu finanzieren, solange man nicht noch extra Studiengebühren berappen muss. Es gibt ja Bafög für die Armen und die Reichen müssen eben erst mal ihre Ersparnisse dafür aufwehten (was natürlich ungerecht ist - aber anders nicht machbar). Leider gehöre ich auch zu den wohlhabenden und mache mir nicht einmal die Mühe einen Bafög Antrag einzureichen weil ich schon vorher weiß, dass ich wenn es überhaupt hochkommt 10 € Bafög bekomme. Und dafür mach ich dir Bürokratie nicht und verrate alle meinen finanziellen "Geheimnisse".)

Wie gesagt: Man muss sich vorher viele Dinge überlegen und im Vorfeld schon viel regeln (z.B. Geld beiseite schaffen, wenn man Bafög nehmen möchte).


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Ok..das wichtigste ist also bei der ZVS mal umzuschauen  werde ich dann mal tun  

Ja ich sehe gerade das an der FH Dortmund Maschinenbau zulassungsfrei ist und das nur noch das Praktium absolviert werden muss. Bei der TU Dortmund ist mein ich ein örtlicher NC.


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

Wenns unbedingt Maschbau sein soll, dann ist Aachen das Maß der Dinge. (ich nehme an NC 1,0-1.6?) (und anscheinend ist es sehr anstrengend dort - was ich schon so gehört habe aus meinem Bekanntenkreis)

Aber das heißt auch nix bei manchen Unis: auf meinem Studiengang Wirt-Ing (kein Maschbau) war ein NC im Vorjahr von 1.9 und es haben sich nur 40 Leute dafür gefunden (ausgelegt vll auf 60). D.h. es gab keinen NC und ich wurde einfach genommen.

Wie gesagt: Maschbau kann ja auch nichts für dich sein und du merkst später, dass dir vll eher etwas anderes liegt. Also nicht verrückt machen und eher auf dich zukommen lassen. Ein halben Jahr mehr "Freiheit" kann auch schön sein und ich würde es jedem Empfehlen, der noch vor dieser Entscheidung steht

Auch eine Ausbildung möchte ich hier nocheinmal zu Worte bringen. Ich dachte nach dem Abi auch eher: "**** YEAH- Studentenleben". Aber Pustekuchen. Ich habe in meinen ersten Semestern gemerkt, dass Leute die zwar 2 Jahre älter als ich waren, aber schon eine Ausbildung zum kA Programmierer oder so gemacht haben generell weitsichtiger waren oder besser in gerade solchen Sachen, weil sie einfach abgebrühter waren, gerade wenns ans Programmieren ging oder so etwas. Die Leute wussten schon ganz genau was zu leisten ist und sind die Sache besser angegangen. 

Wie gesagt: Meine persönliche Meinung. Aber ich glaube da ist etwas oder sogar viel Wahrheit dran. Ich würde nach meinem Abi auf jeden Fall eine (gehobenere) würdige Ausbildung dranhängen. (also jetzt nicht Schweißer ...) Ein IHK Abschluss oder so macht sich auch ganz gut auf dem Papier. Ich habe bei uns auch schon erlebt, dass es Leute gibt die neben Bachelor Studium noch einen IHK Abschluss gemacht haben.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich einen NC von 1,0 bis 1,6 ?   Oder meinste den NC der Uni?

Das wäre natürlich das beste einfach genommen zu werden


----------



## Pagz (21. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> aber es hat auch Vorteile ! Man ist um 1 Uhr fertig !)


 


Ich komme Montags um 2 Uhr, Dienstags und Donnerstags um 5 Uhr und Mittwochs um 4 Uhr heim, mit 1 Uhr is also nichts mehr seit G8


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich komme Montags um 2 Uhr, Dienstags und Donnerstags um 5 Uhr und Mittwochs um 4 Uhr heim, mit 1 Uhr is also nichts mehr seit G8



tzjo .... und das obwohl du am selben Gymi warst wie ich Pagz  (G8 == FAIL)

@OP: Nein, NC ist immer nur Hochschulbezogen! (vergleicht ja den Schnitt mit anderen)


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> @OP: Nein, NC ist immer nur Hochschulbezogen! (vergleicht ja den Schnitt mit anderen)



Dann wird der NC aber für mich gaaaaaanz schwer zu erreichen sein


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

mach dir nicht in die Hose ! 
Du zeigst dein Abi Zeugnis nach der Hochschulbewerbung höchstens noch bei Arbeitgebern. 8 Wochen nach Studienbeginn kräht sogar kein Hahn mehr danach. Schon gar nicht wenn du einen Hochschulabschluss mit besserer Note hast.

Ja es steht definitiv Arbeit dahinter! Aber den Weg sind schon viele vor dir gegangen und die haben das auch geschafft


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja ein bisschen zweifel darf man doch wohl haben


----------



## Verox (21. Januar 2012)

klar ^^ wer hat das nicht. ist ja auch legitim. Aber man sollte nicht selbstzweifeln. 

Aber und das ist auch wichtig : Sich nicht überschätzen! Denn das ist das schlimmste was du machen kannst.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (21. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> klar ^^ wer hat das nicht. ist ja auch legitim. Aber man sollte nicht selbstzweifeln.
> 
> Aber und das ist auch wichtig : Sich nicht überschätzen! Denn das ist das schlimmste was du machen kannst.



Ja das auf keinen Fall  Ich bin für heute ersteinmal weg hier  Melde micht falls noch Fragen auftreten  Danke für die Infos


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich komme Montags um 2 Uhr, Dienstags und Donnerstags um 5 Uhr und Mittwochs um 4 Uhr heim, mit 1 Uhr is also nichts mehr seit G8


 
Musst du denn immer soviel Nachsitzen?


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

Wieso habt ihr so lange Schule? Bin in der 12ten G8 und habe Montag und Mittwoch nur Nachmittagsschule wegen den Seminaren bis 15.15 Uhr, die aber bereits weggefallen sind  und Donnerstags nur eine Nachmittagsstunde bis 14:30 Uhr. Ansonsten ist um 12:40 Uhr aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

Jop und deswegen ist dein wichtigster Satz im Berufsleben dann auch: "_Pommes ... rot/weiß oder ohne?_".


----------



## Verox (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop und deswegen ist dein wichtigster Satz im Berufsleben dann auch: "_Pommes ... rot/weiß oder ohne?_".


quanti ? dafuq ?  

Bei dir vll ^^In Bayern hat man was in der Hand wenn man die Schule verlässt xD ^^

Hach ... Schule ... fuk da würd ich gern nochmal hin : ///


btw: 333 Beiträge *megusta*


----------



## Memphys (22. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr so lange Schule? Bin in der 12ten G8 und habe Montag und Mittwoch nur Nachmittagsschule wegen den Seminaren bis 15.15 Uhr, die aber bereits weggefallen sind  und Donnerstags nur eine Nachmittagsstunde bis 14:30 Uhr. Ansonsten ist um 12:40 Uhr aus


 
So krieg ich das vom 11er G8 Jahrgang auch mit... och kommen wir mal zur 4. und gehen dann nach der 6. oder ganz frei oder 7. Stunde Reli, sonst garnix


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Es scheint also, dass es eine reine Bauchentscheidung wäre ob FH oder Uni, wenn ich das richtige sehe



Nö. Das sollte man sich schon genau überlegen. Man kann zwar mitlerweile keinen scharfen Trennstrich mehr ziehen (einige FHs mögen universitärere Studiengänge anbieten, als einige Unis und umgekehrt), aber ganz allgemein gibt es schon eine Tendenz zur Anwendungsorientierung an den FHs und zur Grundlagen-/Verständnissorientierung an der Uni. Das muss dann auch jeweils zur eigenen Mentalität passen - will man bis ins kleinste Detail wissen, wie etwas funktioniert? Und das ggf. verbessern oder durch komplett andere Ansätze ersetzen? Oder umgekehrt es für komplett neue Zwecke einsetzen? Oder möchte man lieber wissen, wie sich etwas brauchbar in die Serie umsetzen lässt? Wie man es so optimiert, dass es möglichst viel Nutzen bringt? Wie es überhaupt für andere anwendbar wird?
Ersteres ist Uni, letzteres ist FH - wie gesagt, in der Tendenz. Zusätzlich muss man, unabhängig von der Realität, die Vorurteile der Arbeitgeber gegenüber beiden Abschlüssen im Hinterkopf behalten. Höher bezahlte, forschungsorientierte (und interessantere?) Posten gehen traditionell eher an ""verkopfte"" Uniabsolventen, praxisorientierte (befriedigendere?), häufigere eher an FHler mit Erfahrung.

Deswegen sage ich ja: Versuche Informationen möglichst genau aus deinem späteren Berufsziel zu bekommen. Was Hochschulen tatsächlich machen und was das hinterher in einer Bewerbung wert ist, hat leider oft weniger mit der Uni oder dem Studenten zu tun, als einem lieb ist, sondern viel mit dem Bild, dass man sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen davon macht.




Verox schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist bei der ZVS (Zentrale Vergabestelle) einen "Versuch zu starten".



Es gibt noch Fächer, in denen die ZVS aktiv ist 

qUOTE]Und später die die jeweiligen Module (z.B. Mathe, Konstruktion, Physik, Werkstoffwiss.) an einer anderen Uni anrechnen lassen * (* natürlich soweit sie dies akzeptieren ! ist nicht gesagt ob sie das tun!)[/qUOTE]

Also davon sollte sich man in Bachelor/Master-Zeiten komplett verabschieden. Wechsel zwischen beiden ist möglich (ggf. nötig...), aber die Anerkennung von Modulen ist derzeit in vielen Fächlern Deutschlandweit eine Katastrophe. Die Leerpläne waren zwar auch früher schon bunt gemischt, aber damals war es wenigstens möglich, ein zwei Vorlesungen nachzuholen und geprüft wurde sowieso nur am Ende. Wenn heute ein Modul nicht anerkannt werden kann, dann muss man es einschließlich Prüfung komplett nachholen, kann das aufgrund der strikten Stundenpläne aber nur noch selten irgendwo zwischenschieben. Das gleiche Problem ergibt sich ganz einfach, wenn Inhalte ander neuen Hochschule anders auf die Semester verteilt sind - wer im 4. Semester Sachen aus dem 5. hat, aber noch was aus dem 4. der Zieluni braucht, wird in seinem 6. Semester Probleme bekommen. So hat man ganz schnell ein Jahr zusätzlich studiert, ohne zusätzlich etwas gelernt zu haben.



> finanziell ist glaube ich auch jeder in Deutschland in der Lage ein Studium relativ einfach zu finanzieren, solange man nicht noch extra Studiengebühren berappen muss.



Durchrechnen sollte man es trotzdem vorher. Je nach Stadt kann Bafög gut oder gar nicht reichen und Studiengebühren gibt es eben auch noch.




Pagz schrieb:


> Ich komme Montags um 2 Uhr, Dienstags und Donnerstags um 5 Uhr und Mittwochs um 4 Uhr heim, mit 1 Uhr is also nichts mehr seit G8


 
Ich hatte mit G9 im Schnitt bis ~14 und zum Teil bis 16:30. Ein Uhr zu Hause? Es mag immer einen Ausreißertag gegeben haben, aber im Schnitt war das vermutlich in der fünften zum letzten Mal der Fall.


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Fächer, in denen die ZVS aktiv ist


 Afaik nur bei medizinischen Studiengängen.

Zur Finanzierung: ein Studium ist auch ohne Studiengebühren teuer - je nach Stadt oder Bundesland. Hier in Göttingen beträgt der Semesterbeitrag knapp 170 € (gut, das sollte man innerhalb von 6 Monaten schon zusammenbekommen können), dazu kommen dann noch Lebenshaltungskosten. Alles in allem sollte man monatlich im Schnitt mindestens 500 € einplanen. Wenn dann noch Studiengebühren dazukommen, ist man schnell bei 600 € monatlich. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass gerade das erste Semester mit den ganzen Uniparties tierisch ins Geld gehen kann - da können 200 € monatlich für Parties durchaus drin sein... 

MfG Jimini

P.S.: was meint ihr mit G8 bzw G9?


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

G8 = ABI nach 12 Jahren
G9 = ABI nach 13 Jahren


----------



## Verox (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich Brauch 400 wohnung, 500 semesterbeitrag, grob 200-250 für alles andere. Das tanken macht es dann mit jedem mal 70 auch noch ein bisschen schlimmer. Im monat


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück werden die Studiengebühren abgeschafft


----------



## Pagz (22. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Zum Glück werden die Studiengebühren abgeschafft


 
Davon merke ich in Bayern leider nichts


----------



## xEbo (22. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> Also ich Brauch 400 wohnung, 500 semesterbeitrag, grob 200-250 für alles andere. Das tanken macht es dann mit jedem mal 70 auch noch ein bisschen schlimmer. Im monat


 
Ich hab in Karlsruhe 250€ Miete, 5€ pro Tag für Mampf + zusätzliche Anschaffungen gebraucht. Dazu dann noch 500/6 € pro Monat Studiengebühren. Zumal es ja eigentlich 600€ Studiengebühren sind (500€ Gebühr + 100€ Verwaltung).

FH vs. Uni: Die Boschgruppe z.b. stellt lieber Fhler ein als Uni Absolventen mit der Argumentation: "Den Uni Leuten müssen wir eh erst alles beibringen". Ich würde mir aber erst einmal keine Gedanken machen um das Bild vom Abschluss sondern was einem persönlich mehr liegt. Das Studium egal an FH oder Uni, ist hart genug und sollte einem liegen. Wo man letztendlich endet kann eh niemand mit Gewissheit sagen. Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Ein Bekannter von mir hat Mathe und Sport auf Lehramt studiert (vor 20 Jahren) und ist nun bei Pfitzer im Vertrieb.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Davon merke ich in Bayern leider nichts



Ich glaube die werden auch erst zum Wintersemester 12/13 abgeschafft ...


----------



## Verox (22. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die werden auch erst zum Wintersemester 12/13 abgeschafft ...


 
kann sein, wenns BW ist. Dann zahls eben ^^ Studium ist sowieso teuer genug 

Vorm Studium Geld raushaun und dann Bafög beantragen  Wenn du mehr als 6k hast würd ichs allerdings nicht machen.

Kenne auch zu gute Karrierewechsel: nen Dipl. Bibliothekar ist bei einer Logistik Consultingfirma im Marketing geladet. Seine Frau, auch Dipl Bibliothekar ist halbtag an ner Bib.
Super oder ?


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Leute was sagt ihr zu einem dualen Studium? oder Was haltet ihr davon? Sinnvoll oder eher nich?


----------



## Bääängel (22. Januar 2012)

Ich fange im oktober auch ein duales Studium an. Ich denke lohnt sich sehr, da du innerhalb von ca.3 1/2 -4 1/2 Jahren sowohl ein Studienabschluss als auch einen Berufsabschluss haben kannst. Dadurch bist du noch relativ jung wenn du zwei Abschlüsse in der Tasche hast. Zudem erhältst du noch eine Ausbildungsvergütung, sodass du anders als bei einem normalen Studium finanziell relativ unabhängig bist.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Ein duales Studium in Maschinenbau oder woanders?


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Leute was sagt ihr zu einem dualen Studium? oder Was haltet ihr davon? Sinnvoll oder eher nich?


 
Für einen Abiturienten finde ich so etwas sogar sehr sinnvoll. Die Gründe wurden ja gerade genannt. Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass gerade die, die ein technisches Studium begonnen und den direkten Weg ohne Ausbildung gewählt haben, zu großen Teilen den Titel "Fachidioten" verdienen. Eine praktische Berufsausbildung sollte bei technischen Studiengängen wie E-Technik oder Maschinenbau Pflicht werden. Frisch gebackene Ingenieure ohne eine Ausbildung haben vom Arbeitsleben wirklich keinen Schimmer und werden in vielen Bereichen auch dementsprechend von Kollegen wahrgenommen. Das ist natürlich nicht zu verallgemeinern aber meine eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Hm dementsprechend ist aber der weg dorthin härter nehme ich an weil man viel mehr Stress hat oder nicht?


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2012)

Ein Studium im Bereich Maschinenbau ist eh kein Geschenk und fordert dir alles ab. Der Weg über oder in Verbindung mit einer Berufsausbildung bringt dir aber die Reife, die man im späteren Arbeitsleben sehr gut gebrauchen kann.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Ja eine gewisse Erfahrung und viel mehr Erfahrung gegnüber denen die nur studieren, hätte man schon  

Und als ein Geschenk sehe ich das Studium überhaupt nicht an -> Habe eher sehr viel Respekt davor


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2012)

Respekt ist die richtige Einstellung. Ich war zwar während meines Studiums nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber auch meine Mitstreiter (alle Anfang bis Mitte Zwanzig) haben 4 bis 4,5 Jahre wirklich eine 6- bis 7-Tagewoche bestritten und vom vorhergesagten schönen und ruhigen Studentenleben nichts mitbekommen. Maschinenbau ist sehr hart, dafür winken hinterher die interessantesten Jobs weltweit.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2012)

Welche Jobs wären das?
Und was kommt an Geld rein?


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Bis zu diesen interessantesten Jobs ist es aber noch ein anstrengender und harter Weg, denke ich  

Jetzt das ABI gut machen - zwischendurch mal entscheiden FH oder Uni oder dual - ..... habe gerade bisschen gegooglet meistens bieten nur die FH's ein duales Studium an, habe bis jetzt noch keine Uni gefunden


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche Jobs wären das?
> Und was kommt an Geld rein?


 
So eine Frage kann man nicht beantworten. Wer aber mal den Gang an eine Fakultät bestreitet, der wird allerhand Aushänge finden, wo zahllose Jobs angeboten werden. Auch ein Blick in den Anzeigenteil der FAZ offenbart viele Jobs für Akademiker, von denen man oft noch nie gehört hat. Gehälter werden immer verhandelt, daher sollte man eine ungefähre Spanne im jeweiligen Bereich abschätzen können.

Im Groben und Ganzen ist man mit einem Maschinenbaustudium am breitesten für den Arbeitsmarkt aufgestellt.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (22. Januar 2012)

Das heißt Gas geben und lernen, lernen, lernen und lernen


----------



## Verox (22. Januar 2012)

komisch bei mir an der uni sind die maschbauer die faulsten und nur am saufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Leute was sagt ihr zu einem dualen Studium? oder Was haltet ihr davon? Sinnvoll oder eher nich?



Wenn man einen guten Job in der Wirtschaft haben will: Nach meiner Beobachtung sehr sehr sinnvoll, aber ...



DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Hm dementsprechend ist aber der weg dorthin härter nehme ich an weil man viel mehr Stress hat oder nicht?


 
... zum Teil auch sehr sehr hart. "Duales Studium" trifft es nur zur Hälfte. Bei den Leuten, die ich es kenne, war es eher ein organisiertes "Abendstudium", also 3/4 studieren und 3/4 arbeiten. Zwar aufeinander abgestimmt und damit theoretisch machbar, aber eben unterm Strich auch 6/4 Belastung. Daraus resultiert dann natürlich auch die Beliebtheit der Absolventen: Ausgebildet auf dem Niveau einer FH, mit der Erfahrung eines Lehrlings (den es in den Bereichen ja gar nicht gibt) und gewohnt, 70 Stundenwochen zu schieben. Den nimmt man natürlich lieber, als einen Uniabsolventen, denen immer noch nachgesagt wird, dass sie das halbe Jahr Ferien haben und den Rest bis mittags schlafen... (was zwar hinten und vorn nicht so ganz stimmt, aber das interessiert ja die Leute mit den Vorurteilen nicht)


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt würde ich eher an die Uni gehen , also keine FH und kein dual  

Ich habe langsam kein Bock auf Schule und mich da mit Deutsch, Reli und weitere müll Fächer rumzuschlagen. Ich will endlich was lernen, was mir Spaß macht


----------



## xEbo (23. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt würde ich eher an die Uni gehen , also keine FH und kein dual
> 
> Ich habe langsam kein Bock auf Schule und mich da mit Deutsch, Reli und weitere müll Fächer rumzuschlagen. Ich will endlich was lernen, was mir Spaß macht


 
Guter Witz, spätestens bei Thermodynamik wirst du dich fragen waurm du eigetnlich den Kram lernst .


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

In welchem Semster wird das denn behandelt?


----------



## Verox (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn man vom Teufel(Uni und Geld) spricht: Heute Erinnerung dass am 1.2.12 542 € Semesterbeitrag fällig werden...... 

Erste Reaktion:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zweite Reaktion:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dritte Reaktion:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Teufel(Uni und Geld) spricht: Heute Erinnerung dass am 1.2.12 542 € Semesterbeitrag fällig werden......
> 
> Erste Reaktion:
> 
> ...



   

In welchem Semester bist du denn gerade?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2012)

DeLuXe0994 schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam kein Bock auf Schule und mich da mit Deutsch, Reli und weitere müll Fächer rumzuschlagen. Ich will endlich was lernen, was mir Spaß macht


 
Von dem Gedanken, dass man im Studium nur interessantes macht (von Spaß ganz zu schweigen), solltest du dich besser ganz schnell wieder verabschieden. Deutsch und Reli fallen weg, aber es gibt genug Ecken in der Mathematik, von denen man nie etwas wissen wollte, um die entstehende Lücke zu füllen.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken, dass man im Studium nur interessantes macht (von Spaß ganz zu schweigen), solltest du dich besser ganz schnell wieder verabschieden. Deutsch und Reli fallen weg, aber es gibt genug Ecken in der Mathematik, von denen man nie etwas wissen wollte, um die entstehende Lücke zu füllen.



War auch nur so ein kleiner Scherz eher. Denke auch, dass iwas kommt was mich wieder sowas von auf 180 bringt


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Also rein von den Noten würde ich es nicht abhängig machen ob man studiert oder nicht. Es sind schon Leute gescheitert mit 1er Abi und umgedreht haben es auch schon welche geschafft mit nem schlechten 3er Schnitt.
Aktuell ist es auch relativ schlimm, da durch den wegfall des Wehrdienstes die Studiengänge überlaufen sind.
Man sollte sein Studiengang auch nicht danach wählen wo man am meisten Geld verdient, denn das ist der falsche Anreiz. Was bringt Geld wenn ich 40 50 Jahre einen Job mache der mich ankotzt. 
Ich habe viel über die ein Studium nachgelesen und scheinbar ist ja selbst der angebliche Fachkräftemangel ein Fake. Ingenieure an sich gibt es genug, aber die Firmen wollen billige Arbeiter haben, dass wiederum lassen sich viele nicht bieten und gehen dann lieber ins Ausland. Jetzt sollen ja aus Polen und so die Ings rankommen, da man bei denen das Gehalt schön drücken kann.
Wo ich beim nächsten Aufhänger gelandet bin. In der Uni wird einem am Anfang gesagt das man soviel verdienen würde, Richtung 5000 Brutto. Das ist allerdings auch QUatsch. Soviel bekommen vielleicht die Jahrgangsbesten wenn sie bei VW/Audi und dergleichen anfangen, aber da kann ja nicht jeder arbeiten.
Habe mich mal mit einigen Unterhalten und ein realistisches Einstiegsgehalt sieht siedelt sich eher zwischen 3000 und 4000€ an.

Was die Fächer angeht ist natürlich viel Mathe dabei, Mechanik sowieso. Chemie hast du, zumindestens hier in Hessen, nur im 1. Semester, genauso wie EDV und FBL. Man kann sich ja bei den UNIs einen Musterstudienplan raussuchen.

Und interessant sind die meisten Fächer auch nicht gerade. Das Grundstudium ist extrem trocken und lahm, erst später fängt es an interessanter zu werden.

Dann wird ja immer darüber geredet ob man nun an eine UNI oder eine FH gehen soll. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass seit der Einführung von Bachelor und Master praktisch kein Unterschied mehr dazwischen ist.

Zum Schluss noch eins: Tut mir Leid wenn ich vielleicht etwas wiederholt habe, aber ich wollte mich nicht nochmal durch 9 Seiten kämpfen.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Also rein von den Noten würde ich es nicht abhängig machen ob man studiert oder nicht. Es sind schon Leute gescheitert mit 1er Abi und umgedreht haben es auch schon welche geschafft mit nem schlechten 3er Schnitt.
> Aktuell ist es auch relativ schlimm, da durch den wegfall des Wehrdienstes die Studiengänge überlaufen sind.
> Man sollte sein Studiengang auch nicht danach wählen wo man am meisten Geld verdient, denn das ist der falsche Anreiz. Was bringt Geld wenn ich 40 50 Jahre einen Job mache der mich ankotzt.
> Ich habe viel über die ein Studium nachgelesen und scheinbar ist ja selbst der angebliche Fachkräftemangel ein Fake. Ingenieure an sich gibt es genug, aber die Firmen wollen billige Arbeiter haben, dass wiederum lassen sich viele nicht bieten und gehen dann lieber ins Ausland. Jetzt sollen ja aus Polen und so die Ings rankommen, da man bei denen das Gehalt schön drücken kann.
> ...



Ne sooo viel haste nicht wiederholt  Aber danke für die Antwort 

Also manche Unis haben Maschinenbau immer noch als zulassungsfrei, dass sind dann eher die unbekannten Unis, wie ich das immer sehe


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mal auf diese Seite gestoßen:THINK ING..
Das fällt mir gerade wieder ein, dort gibt es irgendwo auch einen Test.


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> ..., dass wiederum lassen sich viele nicht bieten und gehen dann lieber ins Ausland. .


 
Wo sie dann die billigen Arbeitskräfte sind und der Teufelskreis geht weiter ^^


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf diese Seite gestoßen:THINK ING..
> Das fällt mir gerade wieder ein, dort gibt es irgendwo auch einen Test.



Finde den Test einfach nicht  

Edit: Hab ihn


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2012)

Steht unter  die qualifikationen, damit die anderen auch wissen wo er ist.


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Hehe, ist ganz nett der Test. Erinnert mich an einige Einstellungstest von anderen Seite. Ich bin überall in der Spitzengruppe ausser in der Kategorie Technikverständnis. Ich glaube ich muss mein Studium abbrechen


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Hehe, ist ganz nett der Test. Erinnert mich an einige Einstellungstest von anderen Seite. Ich bin überall in der Spitzengruppe ausser in der Kategorie Technikverständnis. Ich glaube ich muss mein Studium abbrechen



Ja einfacher gehts auch nicht


----------



## Verox (23. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken, dass man im Studium nur interessantes macht (von Spaß ganz zu schweigen), solltest du dich besser ganz schnell wieder verabschieden. Deutsch und Reli fallen weg, aber es gibt genug Ecken in der Mathematik, von denen man nie etwas wissen wollte, um die entstehende Lücke zu füllen.



true != false

da spricht die Erfahrung aus dir wa. Kann ich nur bestätigen  Und es ist nicht mehr so schön, dass dir der Mathelehrer wie in der Schule alles vorkaut und dus nur schlucken musst und irgendwann wieder ausspuckst nachdem dus bis knapp vorm Erbrechen wiederholt hast. Da gilt eher die Regel. Einmal lernen - wenns dann nicht drin ist - dann halt nicht. Oder: Nah heut kein Bock - ich trink lieber n Bierchen.



			
				Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich mal mit einigen Unterhalten und ein realistisches Einstiegsgehalt sieht siedelt sich eher zwischen 3000 und 4000€ an.


Naja .... ich schätze mal eher zw. 2000 - 2500 Einstieg oder als Praktikant .....oder z.Anstellung. Aber darunter werd ich mich auch bestimmt nicht hergeben. Dann mach ich lieber arbeitslos


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Der Respekt wird langsam größer und größer vorm Studium


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Versuchen sollte man es aber aufjedenfall. Ich kann da nur meinen alten Klassenlehrer zitieren, der hat immer gesagt, dass er die Leute nichtmehr hören kann die rumjammern, dass sie früher ja hätten studieren können, es aber nicht gemacht haben.

Ich bin ja selber gerade im ersten Semester Maschinenbau und es ist schon ziemlich schwer. Ich habe mich allerdings auch für eine Ausbildung beworben für den August dieses Jahres. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund sollte ich es nicht packen, es mir keinen Spaß machen oder sonstige Gründe, dass ich sofort eine Alternative parat habe.

Selbst wenn man das Studium abbricht ist man zumindestens um eine Erfahrung reicher. Und ich gehe lieber jetzt studieren nach dem Abi als wie später nach einer Ausbildung.
Denn wenn man nach der Ausbildung direkt studiert oder sogar noch das Abi nachmachen muss, dann ist man mehrere Jahre raus aus dem Beruf und wenn man dann abbricht hat man schon Probleme wieder in das Arbeitsleben reinzukommen.

Es gibt ja auchnoch die Alternative Ausbildung und dann einen staatlich geprüften Techniker draufzusetzen, der ist glaube gleichwertig oder knapp unter dem Ing anzusiedeln, hat aber den Vorteil, dass du immer im Berufsleben drinbleibst.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Versuchen tue ich das aufjedenfall! Und wenn es halt nicht klappt, wie du schon sagst, macht nix, mann macht einfach etwas anderes 

Also was ich machen werde.....ich werde aufjedenfall Physik und Mathe gründlich auffrischen, was ich eh wegen dem ABI machen muss und dann werde ich Vollgas geben...


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Die Mathematik aus dem Abi reicht gerade mal für den Vorbereitungskurs vor dem ersten Semester.  Nicht das ich dir Angst machen will, aber das haben mir viele Kommilitonen bestätigt. Höhere Mathematik ist einfach wie von einem anderen Stern. Man muss sie nicht verstehen, aber anwenden sollte man sie können.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man muss sie nicht verstehen, aber anwenden sollte man sie können.



Ja aber wenn man es lernt lernt lernt und lernt und ein bisschen versteht geht das mit sicherheit oder nicht? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Natürlich geht das, es gibt sogar ein paar Verrückte die einem das erklären können.

Ich war auch in einem Vorbereitungskurs für Mathe und schon da ging es los mit wilden Rechnerein. Das positive ist allerdings, dass man nach der Vorbereitung deutlich besser im 1. Semester klar kommt.
Und was ich auch nochmal anmerken will ist, dass die Vorlesungen nichtmal sooo wichtig sind. Da versteht man meistens sowieso nichts 
Wichtig sind die angebotenen Übungen zu den Fächern wo einem erklärt und vorgerechnet wird.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Gut zu wissen 

Ja es gibt immer solche "Verrückten"


----------



## Verox (23. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Mathematik aus dem Abi reicht gerade mal für den Vorbereitungskurs vor dem ersten Semester.  Nicht das ich dir Angst machen will, aber das haben mir viele Kommilitonen bestätigt. Höhere Mathematik ist einfach wie von einem anderen Stern. Man muss sie nicht verstehen, aber anwenden sollte man sie können.


 
geilster Satz den ich hier je gelesen habe und der der Wahrheit entspricht 

Stimme dem auch zu, dass man eher Übungen und Tutorium besuchen sollte. Das wirst du aber auch ziemlich schnell merken (nach ca 4 Wochen), wo es wichtig ist in ne Vorlesung rein zu gehen und wo nicht. Wenn der Kerl 1:1 labert was im Skript steht -> vergiss es, hock dich lieber daheim 2 Tage hin und schau dir das Skript aufmerksam durch und versuche zu kapieren und bei Fragen wendest du dich eben an den Lehrstuhl oder Prof bzw. gehst in die Übung und fragst da. (ist zumindest effizienter ca 15 * 1.5 h plus vll. noch mal 15min hin und rück dafür aufzuwenden - kleine Rechnung: 15*2h=30h - alleine effektiv 2*8h(pro Tag) Powerlearning macht 16 .... lass es 3 Tage sein dann bist du immernoch unter 30 ....)

Du wirst aber merken: *Es ist nicht die Schwierigkeit vom Stoff - es ist eher die Zeit die dir im Nacken sitzt!* Du glaubst nicht wie schnell ein Tag / Woche Uni/FH rum ist und du noch nichts selber für dich getan hast zum Verständnis.

So nen Vorbereitungskurs ist ENORM wichtig. Man bekommt eben das geballte Mathewissen aus der Schule nochmal vorgezeigt und sogar noch mehr. Ich habe bis vor diesem Mathe Vorkurs noch keine Ahnung, dass es überhaupt imaginäre Zahlen gibt, weil ich so einen scheiss Grundkurs Lehrer in Mathe hatte der nur kacke mit uns gemacht hat. 

Joa ... und jetzt gibts bei mir keine Rechnung mehr ohne komplexes Zeug drin


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Tutorien und kleine (feste) Lerngruppen sind das große Geheimnis des Erfolgs. 

Gemeinsam lernt es sich schneller und leichter.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Also Vorkurse machen Mathe,Physik und dann alles schön planen


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Gibt es überhaupt Physik Vorkurse? Ich würde das garnicht als so wichtig empfinden für Maschinenbau. Mathe ist wichtig, den Rest lernst du in den TM oder CAD Übungen.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es die gibt  
Mathe werde ich aufjedenfall besuchen  Was ist eigentlich mit Chemie? Muss man da viel können ?


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Das ist je nach Fakultät unterschiedlich. Da die Erfahrungen aber gezeigt haben, dass Studenten auch mit Physik und technischer Mechanik Probleme haben, werden meist alle drei Fächer mit Vorbereitungskursen und auch Tutorien unterstützt.

Chemie würde ich zu den Fächern zählen, die am einfachsten im ganzen Studium sind. Da geht man meist nicht so sehr in die Tiefe und befasst sich mehr mit Verbindungen und molaren Massen, also Dingen, die auch für andere Fächer wichtig sind.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (23. Januar 2012)

Ok gut zu wissen


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich ein Duales Studium machen. Warum?

- da du es nicht zu trocken magst, wäre doch eine gleichzeitige Ausbildung genau das richtige.
- Du verdienst nebenbei recht ordentlich
- zu 99 % nimmt dich die Firma dann auch an

Es soll zwar hart sein, aber dafür ist es  m.M.n deutlich spannender.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich ein Duales Studium machen. Warum?
> 
> - da du es nicht zu trocken magst, wäre doch eine gleichzeitige Ausbildung genau das richtige.
> - Du verdienst nebenbei recht ordentlich
> ...



Ja dual hört sich auch spannender an , nur weiß ich nicht ob mir das doch zu viel wird


----------



## Burn_out (24. Januar 2012)

Deswegen habe ich das auch gelassen, ein Ingenieurs-Studium an sich ist schon sehr fordernt.
Meine Cousine hat ein Duales Studium gemacht und da habe ich gesehen, dass das richtig Nerven kosten und man praktisch keine Freizeit hat. Sie konnte auf sogut wie keine Familiengeburstage, feiern und so ist sowieso nicht drin.
Erst jetzt wo sie fertig geworden ist sieht man sie wieder öfters


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Oha...also ein bisschen Freizeit würde ich schon gerne haben


----------



## Franzl (24. Januar 2012)

entscheidender nachteil an einem dualstudium ist meiner meinung nach :
-der bereits erwähnte zeitmangel
- aber vorallem was nie wirklich jmd in betracht zieht: man wird nicht zu 99% genommen sondern in der regel hat man schon direkt mit dem dualen studium einen arbeitsvertrag mit unterschrieben bzw sich verpflichtet zb die  ersten 3 jahre in dem betrieb zu arbeiten. und was meinst du was du an gehalt kriegst wenn die firmen dich schon quasi besitzen  du wirst ins bodenlose gedrückt (nagut übertrieben aber du wirst 100% weniger kriegen als jmd. den sie so anwerben)  -> erfahrungen eines kommilitonen die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> entscheidender nachteil an einem dualstudium ist meiner meinung nach :
> -der bereits erwähnte zeitmangel
> - aber vorallem was nie wirklich jmd in betracht zieht: man wird nicht zu 99% genommen sondern in der regel hat man schon direkt mit dem dualen studium einen arbeitsvertrag mit unterschrieben bzw sich verpflichtet zb die  ersten 3 jahre in dem betrieb zu arbeiten. und was meinst du was du an gehalt kriegst wenn die firmen dich schon quasi besitzen  du wirst ins bodenlose gedrückt (nagut übertrieben aber du wirst 100% weniger kriegen als jmd. den sie so anwerben)  -> erfahrungen eines kommilitonen die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann


 

Also bis jetzt denke ich auch, dass ich eher an eine Uni oder an eine FH gehen werde und ein normales Studium absolvieren werden. Ich denke auch, dass ich dann viel zu viel Stress habe und mit dem Studium dann überhaupt nicht klar kommen würde. Also entweder FH oder Uni, aber kein dual


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Und was ist wenn man dann normal studiert aber von keiner Firma angenommen wird, weil sie alle nur ihre eigenen Leute einstellen? Bei den Firmen die ein Duales Studium anbieten, wird es sehr schwer "normal" angenommen zu werden. Und wenn die Firma dann jmd einstellt ist es meist ein Ost Europäer mit niedrigem Gehalt. Fachkräfte hat Deutschland ja genug.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> entscheidender nachteil an einem dualstudium ist meiner meinung nach :
> -der bereits erwähnte zeitmangel


 Wenn du keinen Daddy hast der dir das Studium finanziert wird das auch mit beim normalen Studium nichts mit viel Freizeit, die brauchst du dann für den Nebenjob um was auf die Kralle zu bekommen. 



batmaan schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man dann normal studiert aber  von keiner Firma angenommen wird, weil sie alle nur ihre eigenen Leute  einstellen? Bei den Firmen die ein Duales Studium anbieten, wird es sehr  schwer "normal" angenommen zu werden. Und wenn die Firma dann jmd  einstellt ist es meist ein Ost Europäer mit niedrigem Gehalt. Fachkräfte  hat Deutschland ja genug.


Wer gut ist findet immer einen Job!


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Also so einen Daddy habe ich nicht, der mir mal immer so jeden Monat Kohle rüberwachsen lassen kann  Das muss ich mir schon selber besorgen  Also denke ich kommt ein duales Studium eher nicht in Frage, hört sich zwar interessant an aber ... ja , die punkte nannte ich ja schon


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man dann normal studiert aber von keiner Firma angenommen wird, weil sie alle nur ihre eigenen Leute einstellen? Bei den Firmen die ein Duales Studium anbieten, wird es sehr schwer "normal" angenommen zu werden. Und wenn die Firma dann jmd einstellt ist es meist ein Ost Europäer mit niedrigem Gehalt. Fachkräfte hat Deutschland ja genug.



Wer hat dich in DE fest geleint?


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

wie meinen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Du schreibst von Fachkräften in DE, darauf aber ich geantwortet warum du dich auf DE beschränkst.


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Was habe ich denn falsch gesagt? Der TE muss ja sowieso einen nebenjob annnehmen, deshalb weiß ich nicht ob ein Duales Studium insgesamt viel Zeit aufwendiger ist. 
studier mal bitte Bwl an der Uni, ( am besten in Hannover ) und versuch bei einer großen Firma, welche alle ein Duales Studium anbieten, ein Job zu finden. 
Wies da bei Maschinenbau aussieht weiß ich nicht.

edit: achso, ja stimmt in anderen Euroländer ( siehe Spanien ) ist es auch so.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, 

mal ne Frage zwischendurch, habt ihr positive oder negative Sachen über die Uni in Duisburg gehört? Wie ist die Uni so? Falls ihr was wisst postet das mal bitte  Würde mich mal interessieren  Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> entscheidender nachteil an einem dualstudium ist meiner meinung nach :
> -der bereits erwähnte zeitmangel
> - aber vorallem was nie wirklich jmd in betracht zieht: man wird nicht zu 99% genommen sondern in der regel hat man schon direkt mit dem dualen studium einen arbeitsvertrag mit unterschrieben bzw sich verpflichtet zb die  ersten 3 jahre in dem betrieb zu arbeiten. und was meinst du was du an gehalt kriegst wenn die firmen dich schon quasi besitzen  du wirst ins bodenlose gedrückt (nagut übertrieben aber du wirst 100% weniger kriegen als jmd. den sie so anwerben)  -> erfahrungen eines kommilitonen die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann


 
Lieber 5 Jahre bei mittelmäßigem Gehalt Jobben und dann 3 Jahre an ein mittelmäßiges Gehalt gebunden sein, als 5 Jahre bei miesem Gehalt zu jobben und danach 1+ Jahre auf ALG II sitzen, oder?


----------



## Verox (24. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man dann normal studiert aber von keiner Firma angenommen wird, weil sie alle nur ihre eigenen Leute einstellen? Bei den Firmen die ein Duales Studium anbieten, wird es sehr schwer "normal" angenommen zu werden. Und wenn die Firma dann jmd einstellt ist es meist ein Ost Europäer mit niedrigem Gehalt. Fachkräfte hat Deutschland ja genug.


 
Wer gut ist bekommt auch nen Job oder wer nicht ganz nen vertrottelter Kerl ist oder nicht das Maul aufbringt und falls doch nur ******** rauskommt.

Die Dualen Studiums Firmen sind für mich Ausbeuter. Es geht so viel Zeit flöten, die man später nicht mehr wieder bekommt. Außerdem ist nicht gesagt, ob man am Ende unglücklich im Unternehmen ist oder man überhaupt genommen wird. Das kann immer am Ende schiefgehen, sei es Zeitarbeitsgedanken schwirren in der Luft weil keine Anträge da sind oder irgend eine andere Krise in der wieder alles auf die jungen und neuen zurückfällt, die dem Unternehmen nur auf der Tasche liegen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa man wäre in einem Dualen Studium abgesichert ? Morgen kann das U hops gehen und was ist dann !?! Auch Siemens kann den Karren in nem Monat gegen die Wand fahren wenn sie es wollen. Da ist kein Konzern sicher.


----------



## xEbo (24. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> Wer gut ist bekommt auch nen Job oder wer nicht ganz nen vertrottelter Kerl ist oder nicht das Maul aufbringt und falls doch nur ******** rauskommt.
> 
> Die Dualen Studiums Firmen sind für mich Ausbeuter. Es geht so viel Zeit flöten, die man später nicht mehr wieder bekommt. Außerdem ist nicht gesagt, ob man am Ende unglücklich im Unternehmen ist oder man überhaupt genommen wird. Das kann immer am Ende schiefgehen, sei es Zeitarbeitsgedanken schwirren in der Luft weil keine Anträge da sind oder irgend eine andere Krise in der wieder alles auf die jungen und neuen zurückfällt, die dem Unternehmen nur auf der Tasche liegen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa man wäre in einem Dualen Studium abgesichert ? Morgen kann das U hops gehen und was ist dann !?! Auch Siemens kann den Karren in nem Monat gegen die Wand fahren wenn sie es wollen. Da ist kein Konzern sicher.


 
Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Die bayerischen Unternehmen die duale Studiengänge anbieten, haben meist echt gute Konditionen. (EADS bietet bspw. ein recht hohes Einstiegsgehalt wenn man sich danach bei ihnen verpflichtet). Jobsicherheit ist immer ein Thema in der freien Wirtschaft. Mit technischen Studiengängen und Berufen steht man aber meißtens gut da (abgesehen von Produktionsberufen (Maschinenführer etc. pp.)).


----------



## batmaan (24. Januar 2012)

Na und? Sagen wir mal man macht ein Duales Studium bei Siemens. Siemens geht pleite ( was zwar zu vermuten ist aufgrund der aktuellen Lage, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass der Staat Siemens nicht helfen wird ). So Siemens ist pleite und man sucht jetzt ein Job, nachdem man sein Bachelor in was auch immer gemacht hat. Jemand der Dual Maschinenbau studiert an der FH bewirbt sich bei sagen wir mal Bosh. Jemand anders der Maschinenbau an der Uni studiert bewirbt sich da auch. 
Stellt sich die Frage wen Bosh nehmen will. Den, der auch Praxiserfahrung gemacht und sehr Fleißig ist ( der duale Student ) oder den Uni Absolventen, welche man leider Faulheit vorwirft.

Zusammengefasst: Ein Dualer Student hat beim späteren Bewerben keine schlechteren Chancen. Im Gegenteil. Ich glaube er hat sogar bessere Chancen.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube darüber hat jeder dann seine eigene Entscheidung und Meinung zu? 

P.S.: Habt ihr gutes oder schlechtes über die Uni Duisburg-Essen gehört? Wollt mal so fragne?


----------



## xEbo (24. Januar 2012)

Uni, FH, Berufsakademie: Studieren an der richtigen Hochschule | Hochschulranking auf ZEIT ONLINE

Eine erste Anlaufstelle, wobei ich denke die Uni an sich ist egal. Günstig wohnen, schöne Umgebung, Freizeitangebote. Danach würde ich aussuchen


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (24. Januar 2012)

Cool danke für den Link


----------



## Verox (24. Januar 2012)

Oh gott. Bitte geh nicht nach hochschulrankings.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> Oh gott. Bitte geh nicht nach hochschulrankings.


 Ich denke das Image der Unis spielt schon eine Rolle, das dürfte zT bei ausländsichen Unternehmen relevant sein.


----------



## Verox (25. Januar 2012)

total unaussagekräftig. man weiß welche 5 Unis in dtl top sind. man sollte studierende pers. vorher fragen wenn sich 3-5 orte herauskristallisiert haben mit evtl gewünschten Studiengängen


----------



## xEbo (25. Januar 2012)

Verox schrieb:


> total unaussagekräftig. man weiß welche 5 Unis in dtl top sind. man sollte studierende pers. vorher fragen wenn sich 3-5 orte herauskristallisiert haben mit evtl gewünschten Studiengängen


 
Deshalb sagte ich ja, eine erste Anlaufstelle. Hingehen und nachfragen, in Foren etc., ist immer besser.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs, wenn du mal ein bisschen Geld investierst und dich hier oder einer ähnlichen Veranstaltung mal bewirbst:
http://www.fraunhofer.de/de/jobs-karriere/Nachwuchsfoerderung/talent-take-off.html
Ich konnte da leider bisher nicht mitmachen aufgrund schlecht gelegter Klausuren.


----------



## Glühbirne (25. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du mal ein bisschen Geld investierst und dich hier oder einer ähnlichen Veranstaltung mal bewirbst:
> http://www.fraunhofer.de/de/jobs-karriere/Nachwuchsfoerderung/talent-take-off.html
> Ich konnte da leider bisher nicht mitmachen aufgrund schlecht gelegter Klausuren.


Kann ich nur empfehlen! Die Fraunhoferveranstaltungen sind normalerweise immer sehr professionell organisiert und wirklich interessant, besonders um einen Einblick in das "Wissenschaftler-Leben" zu bekommen.
Allerdings muss man vorher an einem Nachwuchsprogramm teilgenommen haben und das auch nur auf Empfehlung/Vorschlag durch Lehrer oder sogar Oberstudienrat (weiß ich nicht mehr so genau). Dafür geht auch noch mal ordentlich Zeit drauf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2012)

Man könnte mal schauen, ob die Schule im MINT-Ec drin ist, das erleichtert vieles:
Verein mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlicher Excellence-Center an Schulen e.V.


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (25. Januar 2012)

Ne also in diesem MINT-Ec ist die Schule nicht :/


----------

